# freezing water bottles!!!



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Just a quick thread about checking bottles....

I just checked on the rabbits bottles. They were frozen solid. I only filled them this morning :scared:

Most of them have scratch & newton covers on and were stil frozen. So i have wrapped bubble wrap round them and put the covers back on. Also put some warmer water in the bottles to try and help

Just thought i would remind you lot to check them


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah here too 

bubble wrap and thermal socks I use :lol::lol:

Apparently....not sure if this is true but....warm water freezes quicker than cold?

Dunno where I read that or heard that...probebly an old wives tale


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

lol never heard of that :eek6:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> lol never heard of that :eek6:


Ok I'm sad and bored so just Asked Mr.Jeeves and its something to do with the Mpemba effect


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes, warm water freezes faster than cold water.

My rabbits' water seems to have not frozen yet (we haven't had snow yet so it may freeze soon). The water bottle attached on the wire part of the hutch is insulated by 3 duvet covers and plastic sheet which covers the whole hutch. The water bowl is insulated by hay around it.

You can put a snugglesafe heatpad under water bowls to stop them freezing.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Not sure if they work...but saw that snugglesafe do insulated bottles!! xx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Not sure if they work...but saw that snugglesafe do insulated bottles!! xx


I have one of those covers. The water still froze up but not as bad as the ones without anything round them


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

warm water does freeze quicker than cold water because the molecules are more unstable and therefore it takes less to freeze them, as I understand it!

Anyway  My bottles were froze on Sat morn and when I got home from work, even tho I asked my dad to check on them! I put socks on them after that and yest and today they are ok. I heard just a small pinch of salt in a whole bottle will help them to not freeze? Its so little the buns won't have any problems? I dunno if it works. Did try it and the bottles still froze but in -6 I dont think it would have helped anyway, especially when I forgot the socks!

*Heidi*
*Heidi*


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I wouldn't use salt in bottles, it corrodes the spout and salt is bad for bunny tmmies.

I put a couple of drops of glycerine in the trio's water. Its just a sugar solution so they can handle it better but still not something to use all year round only when its freezing like it is at the moment. Glycerine raises the freezing temperature of water from 0 to -10 so as long as it doesn't go below that it will work. You might still find the spout freezes with bottles though as being metal it will be the coldest part with less water. Bowls are better in the freezing weather so they can still lick at the water even if it does freeze to get a drink.


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

i did a tea towel and a slipper sock and under the water proof cover 
but i still had to thaw it out this morning 
grrr stupid weather


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I have one of those covers. The water still froze up but not as bad as the ones without anything round them


Ahhh...thats off my wish list then!! Wow they're some great tricks here! xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

The glycerine is brill! I havnt had frozen bottles since! Cheers to Kammie for that one  I went out and got some the next day 

*Heidi*


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Just remember its a sugar solution so not something to use all year round only when we go below 0. We'll have lots of fat bunnies with bad teeth otherwise


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Just a quick thread about checking bottles....
> 
> I just checked on the rabbits bottles. They were frozen solid. I only filled them this morning :scared:
> 
> ...


just dont do what i did boil the kettle pour the water in, the bottle went a banana shape!!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

For piggies too? 

Be good if yes as I'm running out of socks The pigs can drink but I have cold feet :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes, warm water freezes faster than cold water, so that's a bit pointless! Liquid glycerine is the best thing


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

deb53 said:


> Ok I'm sad and bored so just Asked Mr.Jeeves and its something to do with the Mpemba effect


:yikes: Thanks for that I have been putting tepid water in my chickens water container as I thought it would take longer to freeze!!!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

deb53 said:


> For piggies too?
> 
> Be good if yes as I'm running out of socks The pigs can drink but I have cold feet :lol::lol::lol::lol:


My pigs have it in their bottles 

*Heidi*


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

we had -14 last night .... grrrrr frozen bottles again!!!


----------



## Emz (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm surprised that a few drops of glycerine in such a large amount of water stops it from freezing? I saw that tip before at [email protected] but wasn't sure it'd be effective. Useful to know though as a friend I know has a lot of bunnies.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Emz said:


> I'm surprised that a few drops of glycerine in such a large amount of water stops it from freezing? I saw that tip before at [email protected] but wasn't sure it'd be effective. Useful to know though as a friend I know has a lot of bunnies.


It will only work if the temperature doesn't drop below -10. Even with glycerine the water will freeze at that point but its not that often it goes that cold especially with the bunnies body temperature helping to keep the water slightly warmer than the outside temperature as well.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

First frozen bottles this morning since using the glycerine but at 9am this morning it was -8! so dunno what it was overnight! The spouts froze later aswell but not a huge problem to defrost. The bottles now have 2 socks on and the glycerine 

*Heidi*


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Not sure if they work or not as only just purchased them but thought these were a bargain for a pack of 6. They are for the Classic bottles and also come with a wire to fit them to the cage and all for £3.75.

Classic Water Bottle Cover Pack of 6 | Net Pet Shop

Everywhere else seems to sell them for more than this just for one so a real bargain.

Also bought a nice little hayrack cheap too... http://www.netpetshop.co.uk/p-26642-small-animal-feeding-folding-wire-hayrack.aspx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

bloody hell, wasnt expecting things to get that cold so soon. 

I try to keep 2 bottles on the go 1 in the house and 1 out with the rabbits, that way when I swap them the waters just right for the rabbits not too warm and not too cold


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

we've not had any freezing yet!
my chickens and ducks have big buckets of water to drink out of and last year they all froze up solid!
it's getting cold quick this year though!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

srhdufe's post is a year old...but Jazzy just replied with some good info on cheap covers


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

its just a really old thread emzy, im sure there hasnt been any frozen water bottles yet :lol:

speaking of srhdufe i havent seen her around in a while.....


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

niki87 said:


> srhdufe's post is a year old...but Jazzy just replied with some good info on cheap covers


HAHAHAHA ohhhhhh I should probably check dates before I get confused in future 

it is getting cold quick though!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

niki87 said:


> srhdufe's post is a year old...but Jazzy just replied with some good info on cheap covers


Yes just thought I'd add on to this one instead of starting a new thread about the same thing.:laugh:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Yes just thought I'd add on to this one instead of starting a new thread about the same thing.:laugh:


No i realised what you were doing!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

This isnt about freezing but..... a few weeks ago i bought a new bottle for Tia and her kits) Ferret and babies. and yesterday I noticed it had just stopped working, so I just wanted to warn people to keep an eye out on your bottles as it was a shock when i realised it had stooped when its fairly new


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I check mine twice a day, Ive also found them with the balls stuck half way up the tube so no water comes out


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> I check mine twice a day, Ive also found them with the balls stuck half way up the tube so no water comes out


wish they would invent one that never blocks, I think they should put this as a warning on the bottles, it worries me to think how many animals have died because of this.


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> wish they would invent one that never blocks, I think they should put this as a warning on the bottles, it worries me to think how many animals have died because of this.


I have this one and there's nothing that can cause a blockage.


----------



## JustmeGemmy (Jun 30, 2011)

We use the Pets At Home bottle snug & it works like a charm  We use it all year round (Or did when the buns were outside, they're in for good now).

Water Bottle Snug by Scratch and Newton | Pets at Home


----------

